# MECA 3X SQ AND SPL - Riverside



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Come join the biggest MECA show of the year in California.

We will be hosting a 3X. 

All formats available including SQ, SPL, and SHOW & SHINE.

We expect over 100 cars at this show.

Even if you aren't competing, come check out some of the finest cars in the country including a few world champions!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

whats the date of this? #blindmanproblems lol


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Lycancatt said:


> whats the date of this? #blindmanproblems lol


March 6, 2016. Registration starts at 9:00 am.

Oh, and venue information...

Audio Shoppe
6760 Central Ave., Ste B
Riverside, CA 92504
951-787-0550
http://www.audioshoppe.com


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

I'll be there!


Thought I would make the banner bigger...


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

I'll see what i can make happen. probably still won't have midbass...bahahaha.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

thanks for the transcription.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

cobb2819 said:


> I'll see what i can make happen. probably still won't have midbass...bahahaha.



you don't need no stinkin mid bass!! 

I expect to see everybody at this show. Its gonna be special!


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

There I will be...


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

BigRed said:


> you don't need no stinkin mid bass!!


There was a truck of recent memory that sounded pretty good with just 3 speakers.  



BigRed said:


> I expect to see everybody at this show. Its gonna be special!


I'll be there too.


----------



## SQBimmer (Sep 29, 2015)

I will be there. I hope Jim Becker will be there with his truck that I've heard so much about.


----------



## Chief Wiggum (Sep 25, 2015)

Is there an entrance fee for spectators?


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

Chief Wiggum said:


> Is there an entrance fee for spectators?



Spectators are free. Please come!


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

I should be able to make it, lets see how complete my car is on the 5th, ahaha.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

cobb2819 said:


> I should be able to make it, lets see how complete my car is on the 5th, ahaha.



Cool! Can't wait to see all the upgrades!


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

MrsPapasin said:


> Cool! Can't wait to see all the upgrades!


Still working on the motor, it's snowballed quite a bit, but hopefully a lot of other things will be knocked off the checklist.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> I should be able to make it, lets see how complete my car is on the 5th, ahaha.


Who needs headlights?


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

rton20s said:


> Who needs headlights?


This guy!!! But I'll have lights done by then, I'll just be working on the flares and cutouts after the front end goes on. Hopefully the batteries will be in place as well, but we shall see.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> This guy!!! But i'll have lights done by then, i'll just be working on the flares and cutouts after the front end goes on, and hopefully have the batteries in place as well, but we shall see.


I got you... 

















Are you doing to need to roll the flares? Eastwood had been running some really good deals on their roller recently.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

rton20s said:


> I got you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO!!! 

As for flares, I'm going a different route. There is a company up past you that makes actual specific flares for my car to add width. So...I can go back to a wider wheel with wider tire for traction, along with back to a more stock alignment and get a bigger contact patch on the ground.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

cobb2819 said:


> I should be able to make it, lets see how complete my car is on the 5th, ahaha.


I've got a "gar" for you when I see you


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

BigRed said:


> I've got a "gar" for you when I see you


This worries me.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

I have a few things to work on, both SQ and SPL, but I'm planning to be there as well...

Looking forward to checking out a bunch of great cars!

Rock on!

:rockon:


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

XSIV SPL said:


> I have a few things to work on, both SQ and SPL, but I'm planning to be there as well...
> 
> Looking forward to checking out a bunch of great cars!



Cool! See you there!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

bump bump!!


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

I put in my request for vacation at work so I can drive into the event (the event is being held in the Inland Empire which is my home town area, so which means if I'm there...I will be drunk with my rough boy crew.) Lol. Trying to get the vw done by then.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I secretly hate California with all that nice weather and stuff. 
have fun everyone!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Victor_inox said:


> I secretly hate California with all that nice weather and stuff.
> have fun everyone!


Not all of California is warm and sunny.
Just a few days ago.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Not all of California is warm and sunny.
> Just a few days ago.


I appreciate your strategy to keep the riff raff out. 

Sadly, I think we're too late. :worried:


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

rton20s said:


> I appreciate your strategy to keep the riff raff out.
> 
> Sadly, I think we're too late. :worried:


They let me in...kinda.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> They let me in...kinda.


Like I said... 


rton20s said:


> *Sadly, I think we're too late.* :worried:


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

rton20s said:


> Like I said...


I was agreeing.


----------



## SQBimmer (Sep 29, 2015)

I won't be attending the event in Riverside.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

SQBimmer said:


> I won't be attending the event in Riverside.


Sorry to hear. It should be a really good turnout.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

im in.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I'm in to.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Some really nice trophies with cups for the best sounding and loudest cars.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

papasin said:


> Some really nice trophies with cups for the best sounding and loudest cars.


looking good!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

BigRed said:


> looking good!



And also the best show vehicle!


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Well congrats to all.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Black Rain said:


> Well congrats to all.



Not yet, but only a little over a week away. It's not too late to make the trip out.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Ooh ok, sorry must have missed something while reading this. Wish I could if only wasn't out of the country.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Black Rain said:


> Well congrats to all.


Thank you


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

This will be a great event - you guys are always good at posting pics so those 'over here' can enjoy from a distance


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

bertholomey said:


> This will be a great event - you guys are always good at posting pics so those 'over here' can enjoy from a distance



After this event, I may want to be at a distance as well, we'll see how I like running the SPL portion.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

C'mon, admit it! You're gonna love giving the new Termlab a good workout


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

XSIV SPL said:


> C'mon, admit it! You're gonna love giving the new Termlab a good workout



I guess it will be interesting to possibly see a vehicle hit 170db!


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

papasin said:


> I guess it will be interesting to possibly see a vehicle hit 170db!


Hmmm... Do you think we have that sort of creature lurking in our midst coming to Riverside? It'd be way cool if we had one show up, and I'm pretty sure you'd have a blast measuring it


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

XSIV SPL said:


> Hmmm... Do you think we have that sort of creature lurking in our midst coming to Riverside? It'd be way cool if we had one show up, and I'm pretty sure you'd have a blast measuring it



We have the SP Best of Show from 2015 World Finals trailering his Astro van from New Mexico to Riverside. He will be there to compete both on the March 5 Spring training event and Springfest. If his upgrades are done, I have a feeling it's going to be louder than the score he posted at Finals.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

papasin said:


> We have the SP Best of Show from 2015 World Finals trailering his Astro van from New Mexico to Riverside. He will be there to compete both on the March 5 Spring training event and Springfest. If his upgrades are done, I have a feeling it's going to be louder than the score he posted at Finals.


Wow! Of course it's a purpose-built system, and there will be no listening demos, but it would be VERY cool to see what's inside. Is this one of those systems where even the power cables give a flux-flex when it's burped? Can't wait!


----------



## garysummers (Oct 25, 2010)

Will be attending this event!
See everybody there.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

garysummers said:


> Will be attending this event!
> 
> See everybody there.



Awesome Gary. 

Everyone ready? One week to go!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

garysummers said:


> Will be attending this event!
> See everybody there.


That is great to hear Gary. I didn't get a chance to listen to it at Tulare. Hopefully I can find the time where there is an opening to get a demo. It has been a few years and I'd really like to hear this latest iteration.


----------



## Angelo (Dec 8, 2014)

This event was just brought to my attention by another member on this forum. I have never been to one of these before, I work in Ontario and think it might be cool to go. I am just a newbie spectator though with a modest system in my car. Is this a place where newbies who are enthusiastic about car audio can go? Perhaps even get some of the pros to look at and even tune or adjust my current system?


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

These types of events are where I started. I had already built most of my car before hearing a truly good system, and I continue to learn new things at each event.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

Angelo said:


> This event was just brought to my attention by another member on this forum. I have never been to one of these before, I work in Ontario and think it might be cool to go. I am just a newbie spectator though with a modest system in my car. Is this a place where newbies who are enthusiastic about car audio can go? Perhaps even get some of the pros to look at and even tune or adjust my current system?



Angelo, please do come on out. All are welcome! We're all continually learning from each other and would love for you to come and hang out with us. Many are open to giving demos. It's all in part of the fun in doing these events and meets. Richard and I will have at least one car there for demoing too. See you this Sunday!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Angelo, I was the one that pointed you hear. I will echo what TooStubborn2Fail and MrsPapasin said. These are great events to come and learn, especially for a newb. Like TS2F, that is how I got started. 

It can seem a bit intimidating when you don't know anyone, but don't be shy. Walk up and introduce yourself to just about anyone and they will happy to set you on the right path. There should even be a pretty nice Prius there you can check out.


----------



## Angelo (Dec 8, 2014)

MrsPapasin said:


> Angelo, please do come on out. All are welcome! We're all continually learning from each other and would love for you to come and hang out with us. Many are open to giving demos. It's all in part of the fun in doing these events and meets. Richard and I will have at least one car there for demoing too. See you this Sunday!





rton20s said:


> Angelo, I was the one that pointed you hear. I will echo what TooStubborn2Fail and MrsPapasin said. These are great events to come and learn, especially for a newb. Like TS2F, that is how I got started.
> 
> It can seem a bit intimidating when you don't know anyone, but don't be shy. Walk up and introduce yourself to just about anyone and they will happy to set you on the right path. There should even be a pretty nice Prius there you can check out.


Thank you both! Already feeling the warm welcome. Yes thanks to Rton20 I am now aware of this event and prior had no clue about this at all. 

I will be attending so I am excited and have no idea what to expect. I will be milling around asking, "Hey are you the one from DIYMobileAudio?" So if you hear that and along with "I'm Angelo" that's me. I look forward to seeing and meeting everyone. Thanks again!


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Angelo said:


> Thank you both! Already feeling the warm welcome. Yes thanks to Rton20 I am now aware of this event and prior had no clue about this at all.
> 
> I will be attending so I am excited and have no idea what to expect. I will be milling around asking, "Hey are you the one from DIYMobileAudio?" So if you hear that and along with "I'm Angelo" that's me. I look forward to seeing and meeting everyone. Thanks again!


Don't do it......

You will soon find that your bank account will start to disappear and your car will be in a state of constant change 

Other than that this is going to be one of the best events to come see. Gary's car is going to be there and it is pretty amazing as well as a lot of really exotic stuff you would be hard pressed to see anywhere else.

Look for ward to seeing you.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

looks like i'll be attending this event. I wasn't sure and still am not 100 percent but..looks pretty good to me so far!


----------



## Angelo (Dec 8, 2014)

Weather forecast shows 90% rain showers Sunday then calming down Monday. Is that going to be a problem or does the event go on rain or shine?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Angelo said:


> Weather forecast shows 90% rain showers Sunday then calming down Monday. Is that going to be a problem or does the event go on rain or shine?


It won't be the first one done in the rain.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Rain or shine, we will be ready. Regardless, SQ will be judged indoors. In case of rain, we will have a couple tents set up for SPL, where the vehicle competing will roll under the tent, get metered, then roll out.

I think Michael remembers vividly as I do our state finals in 2013 where the judges thought the rain drops were the foot tap.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

palldat said:


> Don't do it......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funny Paul! Have you upgraded to the grand utopia yet?


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Unfortunately I will not be attending this event. The Dr. says that I have pneumonia, I'm layer up in bed, feel like crap! This makes me very sad... I had time off of work, had a good budget built up, was going to visit family, was REALLY looking forward to seeing everyone and getting some seat time in people's cars. I hope this event goes good for everyone! This sucks, I'm actually pissed. Make sure to post pics!


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

you've still got 3 more days to convoless, don't rule it out.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Lycancatt said:


> you've still got 3 more days to convoless, don't rule it out.


That's put a smile on my face, thanks i needed that!


----------



## mcnaugcl (Apr 23, 2013)

rton20s said:


> These are great events to come and learn, especially for a newb. Like TS2F, that is how I got started.
> 
> It can seem a bit intimidating when you don't know anyone, but don't be shy. Walk up and introduce yourself to just about anyone and they will happy to set you on the right path. There should even be a pretty nice Prius there you can check out.





Angelo said:


> Thank you both! Already feeling the warm welcome. Yes thanks to Rton20 I am now aware of this event and prior had no clue about this at all.
> 
> I will be attending so I am excited and have no idea what to expect. I will be milling around asking, "Hey are you the one from DIYMobileAudio?" So if you hear that and along with "I'm Angelo" that's me. I look forward to seeing and meeting everyone. Thanks again!


I second what Dustin said. I was in a similar boat as you when I went to the Tulare event a couple of weeks ago. I had a great time, got to hear some great systems, and met some great people. Have fun!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

hot9dog said:


> Unfortunately I will not be attending this event. The Dr. says that I have pneumonia, I'm layer up in bed, feel like crap! This makes me very sad... I had time off of work, had a good budget built up, was going to visit family, was REALLY looking forward to seeing everyone and getting some seat time in people's cars. I hope this event goes good for everyone! This sucks, I'm actually pissed. Make sure to post pics!


Really sorry to hear that. I was really looking forward to getting to check out and demo the CC.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

hot9dog said:


> Unfortunately I will not be attending this event. The Dr. says that I have pneumonia, I'm layer up in bed, feel like crap! This makes me very sad... I had time off of work, had a good budget built up, was going to visit family, was REALLY looking forward to seeing everyone and getting some seat time in people's cars. I hope this event goes good for everyone! This sucks, I'm actually pissed. Make sure to post pics!



Will miss seeing you hot9dog! Feel better soon!


----------



## motomech (Nov 12, 2014)

In
Thank you


----------



## ryanougrad (Jan 31, 2016)

If a newb like me comes to an event like this what can I expect? Will I get a chance to hear some quality SQ installs? Meaning are people generally friendly to newbs? Really hoping that an event like this can help me develop a sense of what I'm after and what is possible for my car. If I was able to hear some setups, how does that work? Should I come before or after judging?


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

ryanougrad said:


> If a newb like me comes to an event like this what can I expect? Will I get a chance to hear some quality SQ installs? Meaning are people generally friendly to newbs? Really hoping that an event like this can help me develop a sense of what I'm after and what is possible for my car. If I was able to hear some setups, how does that work? Should I come before or after judging?



All you have to do is ask! Most everyone out there will let you listen! We generally want to show off what we've got! 


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

ryanougrad said:


> If a newb like me comes to an event like this what can I expect? Will I get a chance to hear some quality SQ installs? Meaning are people generally friendly to newbs? Really hoping that an event like this can help me develop a sense of what I'm after and what is possible for my car. If I was able to hear some setups, how does that work? Should I come before or after judging?



Newbies are always welcome! Like DRTHJTA said all you need to do is ask. People are generally open to giving demos so long as they are not just about to be judged or have a judge in their car. Come anytime.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

MrsPapasin said:


> Newbies are always welcome! Like DRTHJTA said all you need to do is ask. People are generally open to giving demos so long as they are not just about to be judged or have a judge in their car. Come anytime.


Most of us have lightning cable connections for you to play some of your own music as well, or you can burn a CD with some of your favorite tracks.

If you are coming to find out what you like, I highly recommend bringing some music you are familiar with.


----------



## SQToyota (May 14, 2015)

8 hr drive.. Luckily on my 1 day off but id have to leave right after work and get no sleep. Been a while since ive been to a meet . Need another bay area meet!!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

SQToyota said:


> 8 hr drive.. Luckily on my 1 day off but id have to leave right after work and get no sleep. Been a while since ive been to a meet . Need another bay area meet!!


Pancho Spring Sound-Off
Vallejo, CA - 04.23.2016

Hot Import Nights
San Jose, CA - 06.18.2016


----------



## SQToyota (May 14, 2015)

Nice! Thanks


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

SQToyota said:


> Nice! Thanks



Kyle, if you are able, this show will have some top notch cars that aren't always able to make it to the Bay, so come on down if you can!

Keep an eye out also for a couple more shows up North in addition to what Dustin posted, one possibly in late May and another one in July (Chase Park II).

But this will be one of the biggest this year, so if you can make it, I wouldn't miss it.


----------



## Angelo (Dec 8, 2014)

Great follow up information. I really look forward to Sunday and am excited to meet everyone and give my ears something fun!


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

looking like a good turnout, both spectators and competitors... If you're new, don't worry, most of us are open for demos, don't be shy!


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

So...how is this breaking down? SQ on Saturday and SPL on Sunday?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

palldat said:


> So...how is this breaking down? SQ on Saturday and SPL on Sunday?


I believe it is the other way around. 

Judges training on Saturday during the day with the SPL comp on Saturday evening. SQ comp is on Sunday.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Judge training is Saturday morning and afternoon, SPL only (2x) Saturday evening.

Sunday, 3x all formats - SQ, Install, RTA, Sound Pressure, Park and Pound, Dualing Demos, and Show & Shine.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh no....that does not work out for me  The first Flier didn't state that


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

I guess it does, I was assuming that it was Saturday and not Sunday.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

palldat said:


> Oh no....that does not work out for me  The first Flier didn't state that



Oh so sorry to hear that. We'll be there at Audio Shoppe all day Saturday though. First part of the day for SQL judges training and SPL only event at 5pm. Would you like to come from judges training? We have room. 

Anyway details about the two days are here
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1137679199577097&id=1096890980322586


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

palldat said:


> Oh no....that does not work out for me  The first Flier didn't state that





palldat said:


> I guess it does, I was assuming that it was Saturday and not Sunday.


So...You'll be there or no?


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

I will try. If it is raining i don't think I can do it. I am fighting the ends of the flu.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I can't make it. :bigcry:

My car is dead.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

michaelsil1 said:


> I can't make it. :bigcry:
> 
> 
> 
> My car is dead.



Oh no! What's wrong with it? I'm so very sad. I was looking forward to hearing it.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

MrsPapasin said:


> Oh no! What's wrong with it? I'm so very sad. I was looking forward to hearing it.


I'm sad too.

It is sounding better than the last show (IMO) and I was looking forward to the show.

I went in for an Oil change and they stripped the threads on the Oil Pan. It is still in the shop and should be ready by 1:00PM tomorrow, but that's to late.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

michaelsil1 said:


> I'm sad too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not necessarily late. Check in with us when you have your car to see where we are in judging.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

MrsPapasin said:


> Not necessarily late. Check in with us when you have your car to see where we are in judging.



Okay, thanks


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

michaelsil1 said:


> Okay, thanks



Crossing my fingers you'll be able to make it! Gotta get my Avalon fix.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

palldat said:


> I will try. If it is raining i don't think I can do it. I am fighting the ends of the flu.



Paul, hope you can make it! Rain should be done by 10am so we're looking to have a good day!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

MrsPapasin said:


> Crossing my fingers you'll be able to make it! Gotta get my Avalon fix.


Mine are crossed as well.

Can you PM me your phone number please.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

michaelsil1 said:


> Mine are crossed as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you PM me your phone number please.



PM sent


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

michaelsil1 said:


> I'm sad too.
> 
> It is sounding better than the last show (IMO) and I was looking forward to the show.
> 
> I went in for an Oil change and they stripped the threads on the Oil Pan. It is still in the shop and should be ready by 1:00PM tomorrow, but that's to late.


Sending the good mechanical juju your way. .....


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

michaelsil1 said:


> I'm sad too.
> 
> It is sounding better than the last show (IMO) and I was looking forward to the show.
> 
> I went in for an Oil change and they stripped the threads on the Oil Pan. It is still in the shop and should be ready by 1:00PM tomorrow, but that's to late.


Totally unfortunate... I was very much looking forward to you being there and hearing what you've been up to for the last few months. You can maybe still make it though... Please try!


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

As for today... Great class and very dedicated attendees... Tomorrow will be a sort of "baptism by fire" for 3 of our newly certified judges. Please lend them your understanding and support! It's a tougher job than many think!

Thank you to Jim, Richard and Linda for conducting the certification training today... The extra effort which you all put into this is part of what makes this such a great sport!


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

sorry I missed the show today - Work is kicking my butt. 

Hope you all had a great time!


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

We missed you, Daniel

It was a good event


----------



## Angelo (Dec 8, 2014)

*MECA Event Pics*

Hey guys, here are a few pics I snagged while at the event. I just want to Thank everyone, Rton20s (even though I never got to meet you sadly) for telling me about the event in the first place! The Papasin's, meeting you Wife was a real pleasure! She was so nice and welcoming. Mr. Papasin thank you for all your work in setting up and running all the equipment for the RTA and SPL runs. 

This was my very first event ever and didn't know what to expect. I had an absolute blast, met a lot of great people and had a great time. Needless to say I learned a lot, thanks so much to you Carlos, we have to hang again soon! I also want to thank Alan of the Audio Shoppe for opening up his shop to us and letting us look around the personal tour I got of all the classic cars in the back. I learned a lot from the guys over at WCA also, thanks again for all the insight and criteria required in the judging process. 

Again I had such a great time and it was a pleasure meeting everyone! 

Below are pictures of Carlos and Raymond receiving their awards, Special thanks to both for letting me listen to their cars and getting an up close look of everything. Jack the Audio Shoppe Dog, and group photo of everyone at the end. The Custom JL Audio Sub enclosure is Raymonds from Oceanside and it was a pleasure checking it all out!

Thanks again Carlos for taking me under your wing so-to-speak I had a Blast and can't wait for the next one!


----------



## Angelo (Dec 8, 2014)

*Re: MECA Event Pics*

Oh and no better way to end the day then to hit up Portillos of Buena Park on the way home. In case you didn't remember me or get to meet me here is a pic of my ugly mug lol the smiling one. I will try to include a video of my buddy Tyler listening to that lowered Blue Chevy that I believe won the SPL event. That and the grass in his truck for the floor was awesome!

www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-uhsuwAJCM


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: MECA Event Pics*

Thanks for coming out and the pics! Feel free to post them on the event thread, or you can ask one of the mods to merge it in. We will be posting ours when we get a chance to recover or when we get home (whichever comes first  ). Thanks again!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I just wanted to write a quick note to tell Richard, Linda and Jim thank you for all of your efforts to put on the training and run the show(s) and Alan for hosting the event and providing lunch at Audio Shoppe. It was a great (and long) two days and I think the three guys selected to do SQ judging did an excellent job! Richard was also really on top of things on the SPL side using the new Term-Lab system with a little help of the New Mexico crew. There was very tight competition in every single category and competition type, from the SQ classes, to SPL and even on install. It was awesome seeing so many familiar faces and encouraging to see so many new ones. 

Angelo, sorry I didn't have a chance to meet you (though I am lurking in some of your pictures). I'm glad you made it out and had a good time. Keep an eye out here on DIYMA as well as the MECA site for upcoming events. Relaxing in SoCal is the next "local" event and it will be in Carson on May 1st. That will be a huge show and I am sure we'll have a good turn out for the competition as well. 

For those that didn't make it out, I suspect there will be more pictures posted soon. There were cell phones out snapping pics all day.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

i didn't take many pics, but here's my contribution.

Gary's car. 









bass knocked off the small skim coat of body filler...









some plumber won, wtf? 


















Alan's shop is awesome with a lot of old jewels around. lots of stuff i remember from the 80's and 90's.









watch where you put your feet in the back of the shop! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


>


Paul who?


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

rton20s said:


> Paul who?


"How did we start talking about Paul Frank?"


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> "How did we start talking about Paul Frank?"


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Got milk?


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

jtaudioacc said:


>












Pancho and Pauldawg


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MECA Event Pics*



Angelo said:


> Hey guys, here are a few pics I snagged while at the event. I just want to Thank everyone, Rton20s (even though I never got to meet you sadly) for telling me about the event in the first place! The Papasin's, meeting you Wife was a real pleasure! She was so nice and welcoming. Mr. Papasin thank you for all your work in setting up and running all the equipment for the RTA and SPL runs.
> 
> This was my very first event ever and didn't know what to expect. I had an absolute blast, met a lot of great people and had a great time. Needless to say I learned a lot, thanks so much to you Carlos, we have to hang again soon! I also want to thank Alan of the Audio Shoppe for opening up his shop to us and letting us look around the personal tour I got of all the classic cars in the back. I learned a lot from the guys over at WCA also, thanks again for all the insight and criteria required in the judging process.
> 
> ...



Thank you, Angelo, for coming out! I look forward to meeting you again at a future event or gtg! Thanks for posting pics too!


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

Here's my pics. Thanks guys for coming out! It was nice to see many diyma friendly faces. You guys know who you are.  Pancho and Pauldawg to name a few. Superman also made an appearance as well and kicked butt with his Mark Levinson system. . 

I'd like to thank BigRed Jim and that Papasin guy for doing a phenomenal job on training on Saturday and for keeping the show running smoothly and efficiently as possible. We got some good judges coming out from this training! Thank you judges!

Thank you to Alan and Audio Shoppe guys too for opening up the shop for us. Mr. Cassandra Voodoosoul thank you for the warm hospitality too! 

Gary thanks for coming out and giving demos to everyone! I think you had a line waiting for their turn to get a demo. 

Thanks to the new guys for stopping by too! I met Angelo but not sure if I met ryanougrad. I'm sorry if I missed meeting you. We will be back May 1 for Relaxing in SoCal. 

michaelsil1, DLO13, badfish, xxx_busa, we missed you guys! Know all of you guys had good reasons for not making it. Hope we see you at the next one. 

























































































































This guy showed up! #itsnotaproject

















































































































































































































































































































































More pics tomorrow. Good night!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm diggin' the L.A. hat.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you MrsPapasin for all of the pics and keeping the ship upright during the comp. You had no easy task getting everybody registered, keeping track of all the score sheets, doing all of the calculations, answering everyone's questions and just generally smoothing out the experience for everyone. 

What you don't see here is that there were nearly as many people not seen because they were all snapping the same pic. We always seem to have a great turnout at Audio Shoppe.


MrsPapasin said:


>


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

good times! I spent most of my time on the spl side cause I don't often get to hang with those guys but I enjoyed all aspects of the show, except the 3 times I hit my head on easy ups lol #tallman

highlight of the day, making someone feel bodily weird because of bass in there own car!


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

I had a great time BSing with the usual suspects, chatting with an old industry coworker, and meeting some new to me DIYMA user names, oh yeah...and watching Italian food kick Rawdawg's ass.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

One more thing... Thanks to Mike (Lycancatt) and a few others. Mitch Hedberg was brought up during the comp so his albums helped keep me awake on the long drive home. It was great, though it did make it tough to see a couple times because I was laughing so hard I was almost crying.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

cobb2819 said:


> oh yeah...and watching Italian food kick Rawdawg's ass.



oh I was there for this! I missed a lot of the facial expressions..to be fair, who expect spaghetti to be spicy?


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Lycancatt said:


> oh I was there for this! I missed a lot of the facial expressions..to be fair, who expect spaghetti to be spicy?


It wasn't spicy, it was awesome!!!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> It wasn't spicy, it was awesome!!!


It was Rawdawg attempting to get the waitress' attention. It worked.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

rton20s said:


> It was Rawdawg attempting to get the waitress' attention. It worked.


HA...awesome! You didn't see the napkin, he was legit sweating.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> You didn't see the napkin, he was legit sweating.



I vouch for this!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Loved it when the waitress asked Rawdawg if he had a vagina. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

First off, she's lucky she wasn't close enough for me to take a swig at her with my purse.

Second off, this happened later on...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3Qeh6KA6H8


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Lycancatt said:


> good times! I spent most of my time on the spl side cause I don't often get to hang with those guys but I enjoyed all aspects of the show, except the 3 times I hit my head on easy ups lol #tallman
> 
> highlight of the day, making someone feel bodily weird because of bass in there own car!


Hey now- that was some serious double-bass and IIRC, you were giggling too!  But I got to keep the CD, so win-win!


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

rton20s said:


> I just wanted to write a quick note to tell Richard, Linda and Jim thank you for all of your efforts to put on the training and run the show(s) and Alan for hosting the event and providing lunch at Audio Shoppe. It was a great (and long) two days and I think the three guys selected to do SQ judging did an excellent job! Richard was also really on top of things on the SPL side using the new Term-Lab system with a little help of the New Mexico crew. There was very tight competition in every single category and competition type, from the SQ classes, to SPL and even on install. It was awesome seeing so many familiar faces and encouraging to see so many new ones.


I agree wholeheartedly- thanks to all those mentioned as well as those not specifically mentioned... (alphabetically) Andrew, Chris, Damon, Dustin, Kevin... You guys did a fine job!


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

XSIV SPL said:


> Hey now- that was some serious double-bass and IIRC, you were giggling too!  But I got to keep the CD, so win-win!


Curious what's on that cd now. I heard some rock/metal being played at fun volumes, but didn't have time to listen after judging.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Just echoing everyone else here, in it being a great event and great experience judging. Should get better as I get more experience. Really should have just stayed longer, since I didn't end up going to work anyways.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Curious what's on that cd now. I heard some rock/metal being played at fun volumes, but didn't have time to listen after judging.


periphery the walk, instrumental version from the 2010 cd. its mixed really weird for metal and hammers like very few rock/metal tracks I've ever heard.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Lycancatt said:


> periphery the walk, instrumental version from the 2010 cd. its mixed really weird for metal and hammers like very few rock/metal tracks I've ever heard.


OH, it hammers...!

It literally puts your head in a vice if you have the wattage and cone area to allow it...

It disoriented me... And made me feel like a victim of cranial compression... But only for a few moments... 

That is some "**** the bed" material... LOL

But my system kept up with it...

If anyone asks to be "beat-up" by a sound system (and some do)... I'll reach for this track...


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

What can I say that hasn't been said already? Thanks to all for making this a great event. We're looking forward to having more! 

As MrsPapasin, indicated, we took a few more pics...rather than re-post, here are the links to them on the Facebook event page:

https://www.facebook.com/events/964730540284875/permalink/988039677953961/

https://www.facebook.com/events/964730540284875/permalink/988072724617323/

Results are also uploaded onto the MECA scoreboard.

MECA Events

Congrats to all and hope to see folks at the next event. The next one is in NorCal:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...sq-only-april-23-2016-vallejo-california.html

Next MECA CA event in SoCal is on May 1 at the Stubhub Center as part of Relaxing In SoCal. BigRed or I will post a thread once we get closer and with additional details.

Until the next one...


----------



## mslstudio22 (Feb 26, 2016)

BigRed said:


> bump bump!!


sure wish there were more spl turnouts there....tell everyone no one is cool without a minimum of 4 subs in their car lol


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

mslstudio22 said:


> sure wish there were more spl turnouts there....tell everyone no one is cool without a minimum of 4 subs in their car lol


Could I make the "cool" list if I had 4 JL12W7AE drivers in an SQ car hitting 144.2 dB at the headrest?


----------



## mslstudio22 (Feb 26, 2016)

XSIV SPL said:


> Could I make the "cool" list if I had 4 JL12W7AE drivers in an SQ car hitting 144.2 dB at the headrest?


lol yup


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

mslstudio22 said:


> lol yup


Well then, color me cool


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

papasin said:


> Next MECA CA event in SoCal is on May 1 at the Stubhub Center as part of Relaxing In SoCal. BigRed or I will post a thread once we get closer and with additional details.
> 
> Until the next one...


DIYMA event posted:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...l-spl-event-may-1-2016-carson-california.html



mslstudio22 said:


> sure wish there were more spl turnouts there....tell everyone no one is cool without a minimum of 4 subs in their car lol


The Relaxing in SoCal event will possibly have a larger SPL turnout. I'm told both MECA SPL and DBDRAG formats will be offered.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

mslstudio22 said:


> lol yup


Should be a fun event- what'cha bringin'?


----------

